# Will the clinic listen to my requests for a future cycle?



## Dotty80 (Jul 12, 2015)

I've just had my first cycle, BFN, and am really struggling with it.

I don't yet know if I can afford another cycle, but if I can I will obviously want to throw everything at it. 

I'm going to ask for the scratch, antibiotics, and increased progesterone (I bled 5 days before OTD). I also want a much shorter time DR as it was a whole month this time, even though I was fully down regulated after 2 weeks. 

Do you think my clinic will listen to my requests? And is there anything else I should do/ask for? I have my review next week and want to get everything straight before I go.


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

When i had my review that's the route I took, or am taking the now. 
Getting the scratch embryo glue, at my appointment they weren't happy about prescribing me clexne and steroids without the nk test. But I argued a bit and they agreed too 

I think it all depends on the clinic hun and what they offer x


----------



## Dotty80 (Jul 12, 2015)

How did you justify asking for clexane and steroids? 
Glad your clinic listened to you.

I'm feeling a bit neglected by mine at the moment. I feel as though I've been treated as 2nd class. I'm egg sharing and single so using donor sperm (which is my reason for needed IVF). But I think my fertility assessment has been a bit overlooked.
But I may just be feeling this way because of my BFN and because I'm really down 
Xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Do ask for gestone, if they don't agree ask if they wil at least test your prog and act if it's too low, I always bed early on pessaries and got a bfp with gestone, clexane and pred, I down regged for 6 -8 weeks as I never down reg properly 

Just seen you're an egg sharer you will have to work round your recipient too so not sure how you could do a shorter down reg if you share again, my first door cycle there were 3 of us (altruistic donor and 2 recips) and we all had to coast and sync 


It wasn't until my 3rd cycle I had a scratch and glue

4th I had gestone, pred, clexane, embryoscope, scratch and glue

Next time adding higher dose pred and intralipids (had to pay £1,200 for the tests to enable intralipids) 

Huge good luck xx


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi Dotty,

I'm so sorry to hear about your bfn   and also sorry to hear you feel neglected by your clinic. I hope you manage to get some answers when you have your review meeting and you can make some adjustments for a second cycle.

I don't know if you remember from the cycle buddies thread, but I also bled before test day as well. I was on the pessaries and next time I'm asking for the injections. I'm not going to take no for an answer! I really struggled with the pessaries as well as I suffer with IBS, so wonder if I absorbed them properly too. I also plan to have the scratch again next time and I'm looking into embryo glue. I agree that you should push for anything you need/tests you want done. I had different circumstances to you, but I also felt overlooked as the main issue is MFI, so hoping they will listen to my concerns at the review meeting. 

Good luck with your review. Take care xx


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Yes I was egg sharing too, and my first round was donor sperm.
I also get gestone, and don't take the gel at all because it irritates my cervix.
I went in with a list, but that was after 2 fresh bfn.
Good luck with your review x


----------



## Dotty80 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks all.

I've read that DR for longer doesn't really matter. But I felt so rubbish when DR, and I know that my recipient was ready at the same time as me. So the only reason we were extended would have been to fit in with how busy the clinic was for egg collections.

It's frustrating isn't it MrsRL. I'm sure when they start the cycle they're going on the best evidence, as they want it to work for their stats to look good, but when something like this happens it brings up lots of doubts.

I'm limited to what I can afford on the next round (if I can afford it at all), but know that scratch is a few 100, and antibiotics are cheap, so if u can find the money for another go I should be able to get that little extra. 

Xx


----------

